# Raccoon head



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thought someone on here might be able to shed some light on this topic. I was cutting my grass today, when i was cutting around my rear patio i found a raccoon head on it. 

It was perfectly severed right at the top of the neck. It looked like it was ready to be mounted, the thought crossed my mind lol. From the looks and smell it was fresh.

My question is what animal would do this? I found no remnents of the body and the head was fully intact.

I live in a pretty heavily wooded area.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sasquatch FO SHO!!!


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Raccoon hide is very tough & all an animal would have to sever it with would be its teeth, which would leave a messy cut .I would say it was the dreded human prankster.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

bare naked said:


> Raccoon hide is very tough & all an animal would have to sever it with would be its teeth, which would leave a messy cut .I would say it was the dreded human prankster.


Yea that thought crossed my mind for sure. My one neighbor is an A hole. I bet it was him. Also found 2 sheds directly behind my bow target.
Im the only hunter with lots of non hunters around, probably pranksters mocking me


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Put up a trail camera in an obscure location and show him/her their picture.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Put up a trail camera in an obscure location and show him/her their picture.


Got one set already!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 for Sasquatch. One proven method to keep them away is by installing a camera that's capable of taking semi clear photos.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

chrisrf815 said:


> Got one set already!


Keep us posted. I would love to see you catch them in the act....


----------

